# Client wants my trades quote



## Mr.joe (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi all. So we are doing a job with a signed fixed contract. I like to show prices in sections instead of having a one price at the bottom. Example being excavation,forming,framing ****$. Mechanical work ***$. Finishings****$. 

So we are at roughin stage and just finalized the kitchen, got signature and ordered it. Now the client is asking for our kitchen suppliers quote?? The price is included in the contract they signed and we told them it would be $**** more than the original contract for all the extra pantries they added.

I'm trying to deal with this professionally and not sure what to do. Has anyone experienced this before? I really don't want to start giving my trades and suppliers prices away

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

You can search the forum, it seems to come up too often. The price on their invoice is their price. You could ask them if they go to Home Depot and get their suppliers prices.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

The common response around here is to tell them the price is the price.. they don't get to see your costs, that's your own business and nobody else's.


----------



## digiconsoo (Apr 23, 2012)

Ask them for a copy of their credit card statements and checking account register.

That's facetious, of course, but it would get the point across.

Really there's no comfortable way to deal with that without having it addressed in your contract.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Clients want some quotes? OK. Here ya go:

"To be or not to be."
"64k is enough for anyone."
"Ask not what your country can do for you, ask what you can do for your country!"
"Alas poor Yorick, I knew him well."
"The only thing we have to fear is fear itself!"
"Never mistake motion for action."
"Honesty is the first chapter in the book of wisdom."
"We can't help everyone, but everyone can help someone."


At this point, they can just pound sand. It's none of their business what you're paying the subs. I don't go to the grocery store and demand to know what they're paying the meat supplier. I don't go to the gas station and demand to know what they pay the jobber. I don't go to a movie and demand to know how much they pay for popcorn.


More than likely, this tactic is something that 'someone' told them to do, or they read it on some home-owner's web site. If you give them your numbers, they'll just turn around and beat you up with them. DO NOT GIVE THEM ANY AMMO!

My SOP response is, "I don't do business that way. If you wanted someone who does, you should have hired someone else."


----------



## Mr.joe (Oct 18, 2015)

If anything I can tell them the price of it with my markup on it. But even then I shouldn't have too. I think I will stick to 480sparky quotes lol

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Stall them. Get the job done quick. Whirlwind quick. Overwhelm their visual and auditory realm...hopefully in the midst of all this they will forget about it...Get the job done. Get paid. Get out. I smell trouble coming if you tarry


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

You stated you have a "signed fixed contract"? What's the problem?


----------



## Mr.joe (Oct 18, 2015)

mako1 said:


> You stated you have a "signed fixed contract"? What's the problem?


They are demanding the price of the kitchen. I am very confused and don't know what the problem is. The contract includes everything and they were happy with the overall price. If I give this price out what stops them from asking for other things. 

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.joe (Oct 18, 2015)

Irishslave said:


> Stall them. Get the job done quick. Whirlwind quick. Overwhelm their visual and auditory realm...hopefully in the midst of all this they will forget about it...Get the job done. Get paid. Get out. I smell trouble coming if you tarry


Big addition job still a month from being completed..

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

You need to nip it in the bud or the next month is going to be painful and awkward.


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

The ppl skils required in this contracting profession are astounding.

No other profession deals with ppls emotions quite like we do.

You need to develop a firm positive attitude when dealing with inappropriate questions.

Most ppl have been conditioned to believe tradesmen are akin to "horse traders" and that we can be haggled and bargained with on every aspect.

Polite firmness in your policies is detrimental to the survival and prosperity of your business.

Stick to your guns, and hold your ground.


----------



## digiconsoo (Apr 23, 2012)

Mr.joe said:


> They are demanding the price of the kitchen. I am very confused and don't know what the problem is. The contract includes everything and they were happy with the overall price. If I give this price out what stops them from asking for other things.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk




Once there's demanding instead of discussing, that's not great.

You can only explain that the kitchen supplier's price is to you, not to them. You mark everything up, to cover overhead and make a profit. Just like every other business.

If they don't want to hear that, it might get ugly.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

It sounds like they are trying for the old special person discount. Maybe just remind them you both have a signed agreement to eliminate any confusion so you can focus on the task at hand.


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

I would assume that the client is trying to compare your price to a "drop in kitchen" that they saw advertised or talked about by an acquaintance.

They were confident in your skills and price at the beginning, and now are second guessing themselves and just wanting to know if your taking them to the cleaners.

Clients don't usually like to think your making "good money" compared to their expectations.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Mr.joe said:


> They are demanding the price of the kitchen. I am very confused and don't know what the problem is. The contract includes everything and they were happy with the overall price. If I give this price out what stops them from asking for other things.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


So they want a breakdown of a larger contract that includes a kitchen? They should have brought it up earlier. Deal is inked. Sorry, the price is the price. If you really really really want me to go back through all my notes and emails and faxes to dig all this up, I'll be happy to.





$200/hour, 8 hour minimum.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Sounds like they are trying to figure out if the extra charges for the extras is fair (pantry cabinets, etc.) As far as the customer should be concerned, your quote for the additional requests should cover it all (cabinets, other materials, install, ordering, professional services, etc.) You need to explain that, while assuring them they're not getting taken to the cleaners.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

This is rough, but maybe something like this...

As a general contractor, we provide quotes to reflect full service to our clients, and it is not to be confused with any sort of "cost plus" arrangement as one might find at a big box store. As such, we are not able to share information regarding any negotiated trade discounts (based on volume and other factors, etc.) as they are considered proprietary. I hope you understand. Also, it is not our policy to provide detailed cost breakdowns that might by used against us by our lesser competition.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Supplier quotes based on volume sales is proprietary information not be shared with the public.

Sorry sir, it's against company policy to divulge such information...I'm sure you can understand.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

It sounds like they don't believe your change order for the extras. Was the kitchen defined when you wrote the contract? And then this was clearly a change order?


----------



## Mr.joe (Oct 18, 2015)

RangoWA said:


> I think that was a bit of a mistake. Now he'll take those numbers and shop around. If you flip him a high price he can say he can get a better deal and ask if you can you sharpen your pencil. If it's a low price he'll ask why labor is so high. That's my guess anyway.


Contract is already signed and cabinets ordered. Price isn't changing 

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I really don't see the problem for listing the prices, other that the tiny bit of work involved. Most times, I put it on there so that folks can see how much is involved in the job. I do quite a bit of work t and m, so I always list it on their invoices anyhow. I would probably just ask him why he needed it, and give it to him regardless. You have a signed contract, so he can't really do anything with it anyhow. I would add a statement at the bottom explaining that these prices are for informational purposes only and do not directly reflect the actual retail pricing, or something to that regard.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Mr.joe said:


> Contract is already signed and cabinets ordered. Price isn't changing


Seems like he's up to something, why bother?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Just reproduce the cabinetry order with all the jargon, no identifiers of source or order number, no discounts, and add it to your one-time quote you're making for him.


----------



## Krok (Jul 9, 2016)

MarkJames said:


> Just reproduce the cabinetry order with...


...random sizes, styles, hardware, openings, heights and give it to the HO.
...or does the HO want all that work done for free too?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Krok said:


> ...random sizes, styles, hardware, openings, heights and give it to the HO.
> ...or does the HO want all that work done for free too?


Point taken. I wouldn't have promised this in the first place and think he side-stepped his opportunity to just say no. Since he made this promise, he could copy the the info from his cabinet order. That's all the guy says he really wants, right?? So maybe forget the other mark-ups and let the "kitchen cabinet friend" figure out his own business.


"Here's the list price of your cabinet order that you requested. This is only a small portion of my quote and does not include the cost of professional services, planning, overhead, building materials or anything else. Have a nice day."


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I give each customer a written contract to sign with one price for a finished product.I do want their work but my price is my price and it's not negotiable.They sign it or they don't.If they want to haggle ,I see this as a red flag of more issues to come so I move on to the next one.
I may not be as overbooked as some of you guys but I'm 60 years old and don't GAS.
When I'm working I'm making good money and without all of the aggrevation some of you guys let the customer pile on you.
If they don't have the money to do the job they want done and with the quality I do the work,Get on craigslist and find a $10 handy man.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

mako1 said:


> .......... When I'm working I'm making good money and without all of the aggrevation some of you guys let the customer pile on you..........


Yep. :thumbsup: Some customers just aren't worth pursuing. And others just aren't worth keeping.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

If I don't want to say "no" I'll tell the customer that I'm working with these guys on a few other projects and we're constantly trading favors back and forth so there's really no way to break down the cost. 

Another alibi that I'll sometimes use is that I needed the subs right away and I didn't get a quote. They are just going to bill me after the job is done so I don't have any exact numbers.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Can't say that in Arizona :whistling


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Leo G said:


> Can't say that in Arizona :whistling


No, there was a supreme court ruling or something about that.


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

mako1 said:


> I may not be as overbooked as some of you guys but I'm 60 years old and don't GAS.


I'm glad I'm not the only one. The older I get, the less I GAS.


----------

